# Help needed with Fasttech order



## ddk1979 (4/7/20)

I've used @Vino1718 's method to order from Fasttech in the past and my orders were shipped and delivered.
- https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/page-5#post-620551

This method does not seem to work anymore.

Can anyone suggest any other method ???

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/7/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I've used @Vino1718 's method to order from Fasttech in the past and my orders were shipped and delivered.
> - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fasttech-cant-ship-to-sa-as-e-cigs-are-banned.t44189/page-5#post-620551
> 
> This method does not seem to work anymore.
> ...


When did you try and what error are you getting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> When did you try and what error are you getting?





The steps to follow are :

1. This is when you go to checkout if you have a mod/Tank in your cart:
This step just shows that there are no shipping methods to SA. In order to bypass this you go to the next step

2. Select "Ship to a new address" then select Zimbabwe. Select desired shipping method
3. Click on "Select from address book". *Do not click on "Ship Here"*
4. Click on "Continue"
5. Select payment method

After clicking on "Continue", it goes back to "no shipping methods to SA"

I followed above steps precisely.
Did it a number of times and then played around with it, but no success.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/20)

ddk1979 said:


> The steps to follow are :
> 
> 1. This is when you go to checkout if you have a mod/Tank in your cart:
> This step just shows that there are no shipping methods to SA. In order to bypass this you go to the next step
> ...



I have an idea they fixed the glitch in their system, you used to be able to get it through as you described above. 

I tried with cotton and a tip quickly and no go, with non vape related it goes through immediately. May have to change suppliers or look to ship it somewhere else and then on to SA. I had some things on the wishlist once finances improve, so may have to find it somewhere else as well now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/20)

I'm interested in the Exvape Expromizer V4 - it has very good reviews.
The main reason for ordering from Fasttech is that they are the only international vendor that have the rta as well as the 4ml Bubble glass.
Will probably have to get it sent to a family member in Australia and then have them forward it to me - could prove costly ???

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/7/20)

maybe they will DHL your order. try contacting them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (6/7/20)

Fasttech's support can add items manually to an order after the fact, if you send them the SKU's in a ticket. 
Has anyone tried adding a couple of non-vape items to a basket, selecting shipping and then asking support to add the other SKU's to the order afterwards?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/20)

Update:

Once again @Rob Fisher has lent a helping hand to someone on the forum. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH @Rob Fisher 




.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

